

The Best Countries for Starting a Business Now - NonEUCitizen
http://www.inc.com/ss/9-best-countries-start-business-right-now

======
rick888
I'm more interested in countries that make it easy for a company to grow. If
taxes and restrictions are high, but it's cheap and easy to start a company,
it doesn't really help me as a business owner.

